
Ethical guide to smarter tech gifts - type0
https://www.fsf.org/givingguide/v7/
======
dbg31415
This list... I dig the site layout, but it reads like instructions for how to
be a disappointing grandparent.

"Hey Kid, I know you wanted a RoboCop toy, but they had these at the 5 & Dime
and I think they look about the same."

[http://media.galaxant.com/000/117/275/desktop-1423856901.jpg](http://media.galaxant.com/000/117/275/desktop-1423856901.jpg)

You can't pitch a 2012 smartphone as an alternative to an iPhone, you can't
pitch a very dated clunky brick of a laptop as an alternative to a MacBook
Pro. This is literally how to disappoint the people you give gifts to -- just
don't bother giving them gifts, compromise and just be the grandparent that
give them $5 and tell them to buy what they want.

